# Blacked out



## Bullyblues (Oct 25, 2017)

Customer wanted room completely blacked out. Flat black.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

No pictures of my current project, cause I don't know how to do the upload download thing, but the entire exterior of the house is going black. Siding, windows, doors all of it. There is a lot of stucco and stone to break it up but still a lot of it. Did not think it would look good but it is pretty sharp. House is about 5000 sf and two story. Using Superdeck solid body stain, tricorn black over old brown color stain.


----------

